

Question: Why do laptops now ship with Windows 8? - timmm

I'm looking for a pc after years with a mac. My dad has a windows 7 laptop which is good and supports all the programs I use (*Eclipse, Net Beans, Photoshop ect). But as I look around I see all the new laptops have Windows 8. But my understanding is windows 8 is mobile software made for netbooks, tablets, phones, ect and won't be able to support the programs I use. Why is shipping on laptops? Is this where we are heading?<p>This is getting super confusing. That's like buying a dell laptop with android. I can't run my programs on android. I am doing development, git, eclipse, netbeans, PS3, ect.<p>I'm really getting confused - is there something I'm missing?<p>Is windows 8 for laptops different than windows 8 for tablets,netbooks,and phones?<p>Because there is no way android can support the programs I need so I don't see how windows 8 could?
======
runjake
I suspect you're attempting to troll HN, but I'll assume you're not:

I use Windows 8 x64 all day long. I've almost forgot about Metro. I never
really see it.

I hit the Windows key, start typing what I want, MAYBE use the arrow key to
toggle to the proper selection, and hit enter. The rest of the time, I'm on
the Desktop. I view it as a sppedier Windows 7.

Some Hanselman links that may help you:

"Learn Windows 8 in 3 minutes": <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi8NpwiEuzc>

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Windows8ProductivityWhoMovedMy...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Windows8ProductivityWhoMovedMyCheeseOhThereItIs.aspx)

[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/PinningUsefulAndObscureStuffTo...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/PinningUsefulAndObscureStuffToTheWindows8StartMenu.aspx)

------
Piskvorrr
There's still the Win7 desktop and ability to run normal Windows software,
it's just hidden under the Metro coloring book. Click the desktop tile (it
should be turquoise with a picture of a fish), and voila, there's the familiar
Windows desktop again (see e.g. this:
[http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2012/02/28/Click_the_Deskto...](http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2012/02/28/Click_the_Desktop_tile_to_get_to_the_familiar_Windows_desktop_610x343.png)
). Start menu is gone, but there are third-party replacements.

~~~
timmm
Ok so all the normal programs should be compatible just fine then? Also that
must mean the windows 8 for laptops is different than the windows 8 for touch
and mobile devices.

~~~
evilgenius134
There is Windows phone 8 and Windows 8, they are different operating systems,
both have design and support for touch systems.

~~~
byoung2
There is also Windows RT, which us Windows 8 for ARM devices

------
evilgenius134
Windows 8 is a normal x86 operating system, and as such most applications
should work out of the box if they worked on Win7. The main difference is that
is much more usable on touch enabled devices and provides an alternate
application distribution system, Store.

~~~
timmm
Ok I was getting scared there for a minute.

------
mtgx
I don't blame you. Windows 8 is going to be the most confusing version of
Windows ever. Microsoft is throwing away the baby with the water, by trying to
forcefully enter the tablet market.

